# Found these Bottles in my yard



## sev2717 (Aug 11, 2021)

I recently found these Bottles in my yard and was hoping to get some help with the history of them.  Thanks!


----------



## Timelypicken (Aug 11, 2021)

A 1960’s ketchup & wine bottle


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Aug 11, 2021)

sev2717 said:


> I recently found these Bottles in my yard and was hoping to get some help with the history of them. Thanks!



First is Hexol, second is Bactine, third is cheap wine, fourth is Heinz’s catsup, these appear to be from the 60’s in my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Aug 11, 2021)

sev2717 said:


> I recently found these Bottles in my yard and was hoping to get some help with the history of them.  Thanks!


I'm thinking w/o researching that you found an old Lysol bottle, ketchup bottle & of course wine bottle. If I was you I'd get a 4-6ft probe & probe the yard. If you haven't already, dig deeper in the spot you found those. Could be an old trash home dump especially if it's about 100 yards away from ur house.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Aug 11, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> First is Hexol, second is Bactine, third is cheap wine, fourth is Heinz’s catsup, these appear to be from the 60’s in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hexol or Lysol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sev2717 (Aug 11, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> A 1960’s ketchup & wine bottle


Thanks!


----------



## NCbottles (Aug 11, 2021)

They are very common 1939 to 1949 era bottles, They have no value to collectors, only Milk and Soda bottles from that era have any value.


----------



## sev2717 (Aug 11, 2021)

Thanks for the replies! 
The first 3 images are of the same bottle, I figured I'd take a picture of the side to see if that helped identify the bottle.  I actually found a bucket that had some of these bottles in. As I dug some more I actually hit what seems to be another bucket and a long rectangular metal object (from what I can see so far).  Before I dug, I used my metal detector to see if I could find anything and sure enough I did.  I'll be digging within the next few days to see what else I find. The house that I live in wasn't here in the 60s, nor were any of the homes in the development. It was all farmland and I'm not sure how it looked prior to the homes. I'll keep posting what I find!


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Aug 11, 2021)

1 word, 7 letters,
*-* *RECYCLE -*
Worthless, modern, junkers.
Find and save the old stuff !


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 12, 2021)

Where there’s newer trash, lots of times it’s covering older trash! Do you know the history of the place? I’m curious if the age of your place matches the age of the trash- also the age of surrounding houses? or maybe there’s an old covered outhouse around there. I would have to keep looking. It looks, with the bricks mixed in, like someone bulldozed a place, there? Or maybe part of a privy? Those were typically brick line & filled with trash when covered.  I’d have to keep looking around there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Dec 17, 2021)

sev2717 said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> The first 3 images are of the same bottle, I figured I'd take a picture of the side to see if that helped identify the bottle. I actually found a bucket that had some of these bottles in. As I dug some more I actually hit what seems to be another bucket and a long rectangular metal object (from what I can see so far). Before I dug, I used my metal detector to see if I could find anything and sure enough I did. I'll be digging within the next few days to see what else I find. The house that I live in wasn't here in the 60s, nor were any of the homes in the development. It was all farmland and I'm not sure how it looked prior to the homes. I'll keep posting what I find!



That looks like a milking bucket, my grandpa was a dairy man and the bales on milking buckets were beefy like this one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidW (Jan 16, 2022)

In some areas of the country, there were old county / township plat maps published that actually showed where the houses stood, even back into the 1800s.   There may or may not be available plat maps in your area but it is worth it to do a little researching for information like that.  If your house was built in the 1960s, those bottles pre-date your house, and there is a strong possibility there were much older houses scattered around in the general area that have been torn down long ago.    

I see on your bottles a "B in a circle" (Brockway Glass Company) and the "MTC" mark (Thatcher Glass Manufacturing Corporation).  These are relatively recent bottles, but  I still like learning about the glass manufacturers' marks, and getting a better idea of what company they stand for and how far back they were used.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 16, 2022)

sev2717 said:


> I recently found these Bottles in my yard and was hoping to get some help with the history of them.  Thanks!


Funny enough that first bottle there is the same as the first bottle I'd found that kickstarted me into this hobby.


----------

